# Warden Aufbauthred



## pillemaen (12. Februar 2017)

Damit hier mal wieder etwas Schwung ins Unterforum kommt und weil ich selbst gern in Aufbauthreads stöbere habe ich gedacht, dass es mal Zeit ist einen Aufbauthread zum Warden ins Leben zu rufen. Wird ja auch den ein oder anderen geben, der sich aktuell ein Alu oder Carbon Warden aufbaut und Lust hat seinen Aufbau/Teileliste hier einzustellen.

Ich selbst habe mir Ende Oktober mit einem 2015er Alu Warden in L aus dem Bikemarkt einen Traum erfüllt... ich nehme an, ihr kennt das Gefühl 




 

Da der Kauf eine eher spontane Aktion war habe seit dem (sehr sehr) viel Zeit, mit Teilauswahl, Vergleichen Bikemarkt durchforsten und Teile bestellen verbracht. Von meinem alten Rad, einem 2010er Torque, kamen eigentlich fast keine Parts für das Warden in Frage, da das Warden ja auf 650B Rädern steht und die restlichen Teile auch nicht so ganz das sind, was ich mir für das Warden vorgestellt habe. Lediglich der Sattel und mein Hope Bremsen werden den Sprung zum Warden machen, weil sie einfach über jeden Zweifel erhaben sind und, im Falle der Hope,  unglaublich gut aussehen 

Hier mal die Teilleiste, damit klar wird, wohin die Reise beim Aufbau meines Warden geht:


 

Aktuell warte ich noch auf ein paar Kleinteile und den Laufradsatz und hoffe, das ich nächstes Wochenende alles zusammen schrauben kann


----------



## Phil-Joe (13. Februar 2017)

Das klingt nach einer außerordentlich sinnvollen Ausstattung. Lediglich bei der Rahmenfarbe wäre ich einen anderen Weg gegangen aber Farben sind so subjektiv... Ich persönlich mag raw überhaupt nicht. Schöne Farbe ist immer was feines.

Wie kommst du auf die Kombination Hope-Kurbel und Race-Face-Vorbau? Am Kanada-Bike wäre eine schicke Deus doch sehr aufgehoben, um sie zu treten. Wie lange wirst du brauchen, bis du fertig bist? Gerade die Eagle ist ja wirklich nicht gerade aus der Schnäppchen-Ecke. Den Lenker halte ich - Funktion mal ausgenommen - übrigens für einen farblichen Fauxpas. Der geht mit der Schlammoptik irgendwie nicht. Da wäre ein schöner neuer Newmen oder ein ODI bzw. Kore die bessere Wahl - rein der Optik wegen. 

Ansonsten feines Bike. Was willst alles damit machen? Und darf man fragen, wie teuer der Rahmen war? ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillemaen (13. Februar 2017)

Ich hatte eigentlich auch mit einer day-glow Farbe (green) geliebäugelt, aber da der Rahmen ja gebraucht ist, gibt es da wenig Spielraum. Pulvern lassen ist mir dann doch zu aufwendig.  Gezahlt hab ich ziemlich genau 1500€, was ich durchaus fair für den guten Zustand des Rahmens finde.

Zur Kurbel kam ich auch eher zufällig. Ich war eigentlich auf der Suche nach einer guten, gebrauchten RF Turbine oder Next, aber dann bin ich im Bikemarkt über ein günstiges Angebot für eine orange Hope Kurbel inkl. 32er KB gestolpert. Da konnte ich dann einfach nicht widerstehen 

Da das Wetter gestern nicht so prickelnd war, hab ich mich in den Keller verkrochen, um den Rahmen abzukleben und Innenlager und Kurbel zu montieren.




Ich muss sagen, dass mir die Kombination orange-elox und raw ziemlich gut gefällt. Beim Vorbau war ich eigentlich auf der Suche nach dem Easton Haven Vorbau, den es ja aber nicht mehr gibt, da Easton aus dem MTB Bereich raus ist. Witzigerweise ist der Turbine R der exakt gleiche Vorbau nur mit anderer Beschriftung. Und da der Vorbau schwarz mit schwarzer Beschriftung ist fällt er optisch nicht zu sehr aus dem Programm.

Beim Lenker gebe ich dir allerdings vollkommen Recht, farblich sind die Renthal Lenker nicht der Hammer. Aber ich hatte bis jetzt einen normalen Fatbar im Einsatz und war mit dem von den Eckdaten her eigentlich sehr zufrieden. Daher will ich eigentlich den gleichen Lenker wieder haben, nur mit 35mm Klemmung und minimal schmaler. Optisch ist der Wechsel von Alu auf Carbon bei Rentahl immerhin schon eine deutliche Verbesserung 
Wenn ich mit dem Warden soweit warm geworden bin wird aber beim Lenker noch mal herumprobiert werden. Die Newmen Lenker finde ich auch sehr elegant.

Fertig bin ich, so mir nicht irgendwelche Lieferzeit (Stichwort Revive...) einen Strich durch die Rechnung machen, dann spätestens Ende Februar. Die Sixpack Pedale sind allerdings zur Zeit in stealth black nirgends lieferbar . Ich hoffe mal, das sich da noch was bis Ende Februar tut. Gibts Vorschläge zu Flatpedalen, am besten komplett schwarz, die weniger als 400g wiegen und mich nicht arm machen? Hab ja das ganze Geld für die Eagle verpulvert 

Da das Warden mein bisheriges Torque mit 180mm/180mm komplett ersetz, muss es auch für alles herhalten. Das sind zum Großteil Endurotouren um die 40+x km mit vielen gebauten Trails, Sprüngen, Drops und auch mal ein verlängertes Wochenende in den Alpen mit Bikepark-Einsatz. Gerade hier bin ich mal gespannt, wie sich das Warden gibt.


----------



## mophi (14. Februar 2017)

Tolles Projekt. Viel Spaß damit und berichte uns doch dann mal, wie zufrieden du letztendlich bist.
Mein Einsatzzweck sieht ähnlich aus wie bei dir. Und bislang habe ich nix vermisst. 
Zu den Flatpedals: Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit den Sixpack Icon und den DMR Vault Brendog gemacht. Gibt es beide ebenfalls in schwarz und wiegen um die 400g/Paar.


----------



## Phil-Joe (14. Februar 2017)

Jupp. Reizt mich auch so was.

Kannst du mir vielleicht per PN mal grob den Preisrahmen nennen, in dem du dich letztendlich bewegst? Würde mich mal sehr interessieren. Gerade weil mir das Warden auch sehr gefällt! Allerdings ginge es bei mir in die blaue Richtung, wie ich schon schrieb. Das Nutzungsprofil ginge bei mir vermutlich eher in Richtung tourenlastig, da ich recht flach wohne und um die Ecke nicht sooo sehr viel Gelände für Enduro habe. Daher macht bei mir im Grunde ein Endo mehr Sinn ... dennoch reizt mich das Warden, da ich echt gerne mal Bikepark in Angriff nehmen möchte.


----------



## pillemaen (14. Februar 2017)

mophi schrieb:


> Tolles Projekt. Viel Spaß damit und berichte uns doch dann mal, wie zufrieden du letztendlich bist.
> Mein Einsatzzweck sieht ähnlich aus wie bei dir. Und bislang habe ich nix vermisst.
> Zu den Flatpedals: Ich habe gute Erfahrung mit den Sixpack Icon und den DMR Vault Brendog gemacht. Gibt es beide ebenfalls in schwarz und wiegen um die 400g/Paar.


Danke, einen Bericht gibt es dann auf jeden Fall 
Ein paar Icons habe ich auch noch hier liegen. Die werden wohl auch erst einmal noch ans Rad wandern. Sind halt rot 
Die Vault Brendon sehen schon richtig gut aus... Muss mal schauen was ich letztendlich bei den Pedalen mache. Die millennium gefallen mir halt schon ziemlich gut.

@Phil-Joe: Klar, kann ich dir dann mal eine PN schicken, wenn das Bike dann soweit fertig ist. Ich kann nicht einschätzen, wie das Gelände bei dir so ist, aber ich finde, dass die 150/160mm beim Warden eine gute Basis für fast alles sind. Das Endo ist aber auch ein wirklich sehr schönes Bike, dass man bestimmt im Bereich bis 13kg tourenfähig aufbauen können sollte und dann ein super Trailbike hat.


----------



## pillemaen (16. Februar 2017)

Gestern kam der liebe Mann von DHL und hat etwas vorbei gebracht 


 

 

Knapp unter 1900g für einen LRS, der hoffentlich alles mitmacht. 
Leichter wird's nur noch mit Carbon und ohne Hope Naben, aber wie sähe das denn dann aus


----------



## Phil-Joe (16. Februar 2017)

Schicke Laufräder. Wenn das Ding so stabil ist, wie die 471er, solltest du damit zusammen mit dem Warden so ziemlich alles überstehen, was sich dir entgegen wirft. Hast es beim Laufradbauer aufbauen lassen? Oder komplett gekauft?


----------



## pillemaen (16. Februar 2017)

Sind von einem Laufradbauer.
Ist mein erster LRS, den ich tubeless aufbaue und ich bin ziemlich begeistert, wie dicht das schon ohne Milch ist. 
Die Maxxis Reifen sitzen mit einer Standpumpe und 2bar genau da wo sie hin sollen.

Heute sind auch noch die Revive und die Millenium stealth (hab doch noch einen Shop gefunden) verschickt worden 
Ich bin aber über das Wochenende nicht da, so dass ich erst am Dienstag wieder zum schrauben komme.


----------



## Phil-Joe (17. Februar 2017)

Das klingt für mich alles nach genau der richtigen Richtung.

Denk farblich an den anderen Lenker.  ^^


----------



## pillemaen (17. Februar 2017)

Ja, der Lenker... 
ich werd das Renthal dingens jetzt erst mal fahren und testen. Vielleicht schafft ja ein schwarzer Edding schon etwas Abhilfe... 

Bis ich nächste Woche wieder Schrauben kann sind hoffentlich alle Teile in der Packstation gelandet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pillemaen (24. Februar 2017)

Hat leider etwas länger gedauert, aber ich bin nur am Dienstag zum schrauben gekommen und liege nun seit Mittwoch mit Fieber im Bett. Man möge mir die Verzögerung (und schlechten Handybilder) entschuldigen 

Hier aktuelle Status






Wie man sieht fehlt noch:
- Kette
- Schaltung einstellen
- Gabeldeals entfernen
- Sattel
- Bremsscheiben
- Bremsleitungen kürzen

Soweit bin ich ziemlich glücklich wie das ganze Aussieht 
Die blauen Gabeldecals kommen auf jeden Fall ab. Ich bin jetzt aber schon die ganze Zeit am überlegen, ob ich dann wieder Decals drauf kleben soll und wenn ja, welche Farbe. Ich tendiere gerade zu stealth Decals, aber die normalen OEM Decals oder orange/schwarze Decals wären auch eine Option. Für Vorschläge und Anregungen wäre ich dankbar 
Orange Bremsscheiben von Hope sind bestellt, aber kommen wohl erst in 2 Wochen. Eventuell werde ich hier übergangsweise die blaue Hope Bremsscheiben von meinem alten Rad verbauen.

Da ich jetzt aber erst einmal ans Bett gefesselt bin und nächste Woche eigentlich noch Dienstlich verreisen muss werde ich wohl frühestens nächstes Wochenende dazu kommen das Rad fertig zu machen


----------



## Phil-Joe (28. Februar 2017)

Ehrlich gesagt, finde ich, dass die blauen Decals an der Gabel ganz gut aussehen. Passt irgendwie. Ansonsten eben orange oder eine Mischung aus blau und orange. Allerdings denke ich, dass die orangenen Bremsscheiben neben den entsprechend farbigen Naben etwas untergehen.

Hier werden vermutlich die Bremsscheiben oder die Naben das Nachsehen haben. Eine Bremsscheibe in blau oder schwarz wäre farblich am stimmigsten. Die Kurbel kommt erstaunlich gut am Knöllchen. Dezente Farbtupfer kommen immer am besten ... verglichen mit reinen Eloxal-Porno. ;-) Daher auch mein Tip mit der schwarzen Bremsscheibe. Alternativ: Schwarze Scheibe (bzw. freilich schwarzer Spider) mit orangenen Torx-Schrauben zur Befestigung. Käme auch gut. Aber Spider in orange und Nabe in orange - zu viel. Wirste sehen. Erschlägt dich und sieht zu massiv aus. Schon eine Idee für die Pedale? Ich würde zu blau raten. ;-)


----------



## pillemaen (13. März 2017)

Es ist ein Drama, ich bekomme den Bock einfach nicht fertig. 

Am Samstag wollte ich die restlichen Kleinigkeiten noch angehen und habe jetzt noch mehr Baustellen als zuvor

Es fing mit den Bremsscheiben an, da die orangen noch nicht geliefert sind wollte ich ja jetzt noch die blauen von meinem alten LRS verbauen, auch um mal zu schauen, ob die blauen decals doch an der Gabel bleiben. Jedenfalls hat sich eine der Torxschrauben der Hinteren Bremsscheibe beim aufmachen direkt rundgedreht 
Dann ist mir aufgefallen, dass im Steuersatz irgendwie Spiel vorhanden ist. Also die Verspannung erhöht, damit das Spiel weg ist, darauf hin konnte ich den Lenker nur noch mit extremer Kraft bewegen. Wenn ich aber die Aheadkappe wieder so weit lockere, dass sich der Lenker einigermaßen leicht bewegen lässt habe ich bei der Gabel Spiel in Fahrtrichtung. Ich war aber schon so genervt, dass ich es lieber gelassen habe das ganze auseinander zu bauen. Ich hätte bestimmt noch irgendwas kaputt gemacht. 
Zu guter Letzt wollte ich noch die Kette montieren. Ich dachte mir, wenigstens ein Erfolgserlebnis zum Schluss muss sein. Naja, das Ende vom Lied ist, dass die Kette drin ist, aber die Hebel am Trigger sich vom einen auf den anderen Moment nicht mehr bewegen ließen. Einfach so, beim Einstellen der Schaltung. Davor hatte ich schon mehrfach über alle Gänge der Kassette geschaltet... 

An der Stelle habe ich alles so, wie es war im Keller liegen gelassen und bin geflüchtet. Gestern habe ich immerhin mit Dremel und Akkuschrauber die Schraube der Bremsscheibe auf bekommen, die anderen Dinge habe ich mir noch nicht Angeschaut. Wahrscheinlich werde ich mich da heute oder morgen Abend noch mal ran machen. Das Gute ist, das ich immer noch nicht wieder richtig gesund bin, also ärgert es mich nicht so sehr, dass ich bei dem schönen Wetter nicht aufs Bike kann. Es muss jetzt aber trotzdem einfach fertig werden.

@Phil-Joe Pedale sind jetzt übrigens schwarze Sixpack Millennium dran. Gefällt mir mit der orangen Kurbel richtig gut und sieht nicht zu aufdringlich aus  Wegen Elox Breischrauben muss ich mal in mich gehen. Da ich eine kaputt-drehmeln musste muss ich ja jetzt sowieso Ersatz beschaffen


----------



## Hammer-Ali (13. März 2017)

Rückschläge machen einen letztlich nur stärker.. 

Aber ich hätte wohl auch ne schwarze Spider bevorzugt.


----------



## pillemaen (13. März 2017)

Das hoffe ich doch, ärgerlich ist es trotzdem 

Bei den Bremsscheiben muss ich mir das jetzt direkt am Bike anschauen, was mir da gefällt. Blaue habe ich ja noch da und orange kommen noch. Wenn mir beide nicht taugt wird es schwarz werden, aber eigentlich hätte ich schon lust auf einen weiteren Farbtupfer 
Mal sehen. Ich schau mir heute auf jeden Fall noch den Steuersatz an. Irgendwas ist da ziemlich fischig, ich bin mir 100%ig sicher das alle Teile im Richtigen Platz sind


----------



## Phil-Joe (13. März 2017)

Das mit dem Steuersatz hatte ich auch beim Stumpy.

Ich wollte damals vom Megaforce 1 auf 2 in kürzerer Länge wechseln. Dabei habe ich aber leider im ersten Step nicht bedacht, dass die Bauhöhe des Vorbaus beim 2er etwas anders war. Erst mit einem entsprechenden Ausgleich der Spacer habe ich den Steuersatz wieder gespannt bekommen, ohne Wackeln oder Schwergängigkeit. Evtl. ist das bei dir auch das Problem, dass du gar nicht richtig verspannen kannst, weil die Höhe des Vorbaus nicht passt und damit die Einstellschraube nicht lang genug ist.

Ich überlege sogar ob mein nächstes auf den Hope-Steuersatz umgestellt wird bzw. die Hope-Alternative zur A-Head-Kralle. ;-)

Mit den Pedalen hast es richtig gemacht. Bunte wäre zwar toll aber nerven bald mit Abplatzern. Ich persönlich bin da eher neutral in Shimano-Grau unterwegs. Ich fahr' seit Ewigkeiten sehr zufrieden de XTR-Pedale. Sind ein Traum. Als ob man am Bike festgetackert wurde ... ^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Goddi8 (13. März 2017)

wegen des blockierten Schalthebels.
Mir ist mal passiert, dass ich beim Montieren das Zugseil ein wenig in den Hebel geschoben habe. Das Seil bzw. der Nippel haben sich dann in der Feder verfangen. Das ging ein paar mal ganz gut bis es dann auf einmal blockiert hat.


----------



## pillemaen (13. März 2017)

@Phil-Joe Ich hoffe, dass es nur etwas in die Richtung ist, allerdings habe ich eigentlich genug Luft/Spacer um den Steuersatz sauber vorspannen zu können. Ist jetzt ja auch nicht die erste Gabel, die ich eingebaut habe. Aber ich check das auf jeden Fall alles noch einmal penibel.  Ich habe hier sogar einen Hope Head-Doctor herumliegen. Wenn ich mir nicht mehr zu helfen weiß, dann bohr ich die vorhandene Kralle aus der Gabel raus und schau mal, ob es mit dem Head-Doctor passt.

@Goddi8 Das mit dem Verhaken klingt logisch. Ich hätte jetzt auch erst einmal den Trigger aufgeschraubt und nachgeschaut, ob der Zug richtig im Trigger sitzt oder sich da etwas verhakt hat. Ich glaube jetzt nicht, dass ich wirklich etwas irreparabel beschädigt habe. Mit so viel Gewalt gehe ich dann doch normal nicht zur Sache


----------



## pillemaen (16. März 2017)

Hab es am Dienstagabend dann doch noch in den Keller geschafft. Bremsscheiben sind nun schon mal dran und das blau sieht tatsächlich gar nicht schlecht aus 
Das Problem beim Trigger ist auch gefixed. Es hatte sich tatsächlich das Zugende irgendwie im Trigger verhakt. Ich hoffe mal, dass das nicht wieder auftritt. Sowas hatte ich echt noch nie. Schaltung ist aber immer noch nicht fertig eingestellt, das wird aber noch was bis zum Wochenende.
Ein etwas seltsames Problem scheint aber wohl der Steuersatz zu sein. Ich habe die Spacer mal durchgerauscht, also mal mehr oder weniger Spacer nach oben. Schraube ist definitiv auch lang genug und die Kralle ist auch tief genug eingeschlagen. 
Ich hab jetzt noch mal ein frisches Steuersatz Oberteil bestellt und werde da noch mal die Teile vergleichen. Evtl. fällt es mir dann wie Schuppen von den Augen.

Fit bin ich auch langsam wieder, jedenfalls reicht es um die 16km bis zu Arbeit zu fahren. Einem ersten Ausritt am Wochen steht also nur noch der Steuersatz im Weg


----------



## Hammer-Ali (16. März 2017)

pillemaen schrieb:


> Fit bin ich auch langsam wieder, jedenfalls reicht es um die 16km bis zu Arbeit zu fahren. Einem ersten Ausritt am Wochen steht also nur noch der Steuersatz im Weg


Aber nur 16 Höhenmeter auf 16 km?


----------



## pillemaen (16. März 2017)

Ja, fast. Sind 60hm oder sowas in der Art 
Immerhin sind die 16km einfach 

Edit: Alternative Fakten!! Sind doch nur 40hm


----------



## pillemaen (20. März 2017)

Ich bin am Samstag noch mal dem Steuersatz zur leibe gerückt. Ich hatte ja zum vergleich einen Cane Creek Forty bestellt um mal zu sehen, was im verglich zum verbauten Cane Creek Ten der unterschied ist.
Ich denke das Foto ist fast selbsterklärend:


Links Forty, Rechts Ten,

Die Dichtung/Scheibe, die den Lockring im Verhältnis zur Topcap in position hält fehlt bei meinem Ten.
Ich habe jetzt also den CC Ten ausgebaut und vom Forty alles außer der Schale, die in den Rahmen gepresst wird, eingebaut. Zum Glück hat CC mal mitgedacht und die Teile von Ten und Forty sind untereinander austauschbar.
Jetzt ist alles wackelfrei und ich kann gleichzeitig doch noch den Lenker bewegen 
Erster Testride folgt hoffentlich diese Woche. Die Familie wollte am Wochenende leider auch noch was von mir sehen...


----------



## pillemaen (26. März 2017)

Heureka, es ist vollbracht 

     

Was lange währt, blabla...
Der Bock ist fertig, aber bin ihn immer noch nicht gefahren. 
Ich werde die Karre aber diese Woche noch fahren und dann direkt mal hier notieren, was mir auffällt.


----------



## Phil-Joe (29. März 2017)

Jepp. Haste fein gemacht. Sieht toll aus, das Bike. Hoffe, dass es sich auch so fährt.


----------



## pillemaen (5. April 2017)

Danke Danke, das freut mich, wenn es nicht nur mir gefällt 

Am Wochenende konnte ich das gute Stück jetzt mal die ersten Kilometer und vor allem Höhenmeter bewegen und ich bin wirklich ziemlich begeistert. 

Ich habe mit dem 2010er Canyon Torque, das ich bis jetzt gefahren bin, zwar auch einen eher mäßige Vergleichsbasis, aber egal. Ich schreibe einfach mal ein wenig meine Eindrücke nieder.

Als erstes fiel mir auf, dass das Warden sehr angenehm klettert. Und zwar nicht nur auf Asphalt, sondern gerade auch auf dem sandigen Boden hier um Nürnberg. Es gibt hier auf meine Hometrails ein paar steile, kurze und technisch interessante Rampen, die ich nur an richtig guten Tagen hochgekommen bin, weil meist der Grip am Hinterrad fehlte. Beim Torque (auch mit auf 140mm abgesengter Gabel) drehte hier gern das Hinterrad durch und ich war zum schieben gezwungen. Ich dachte bei der Stelle, dass mir das gleiche Schicksal mit dem Warden blüht, aber ich bin ohne fahrerisch irgendetwas anders zu machen sehr entspannt oben angekommen. Der Grip am Hinterrad ist echt beeindruckend... ob es an 27,5", den breiteren Felgen, tubeless oder der Eagle liegt weiß ich nicht, aber mit dem Warden macht Berg hoch fahren richtig Spaß  
Ich bin sehr gespannt, wie es sich auf längeren anstiegen schlägt, aber der erste Eindruck ist schon einmal phänomenal.

Bergab fährt ist das Warden nicht so couchartig, wie das Torque, aber das wollte ich ja auch so. Ich fand es am Anfang trotzdem sehr ungewohnt so viel mehr Feedback vom Trail zu bekommen, hatte aber gleichzeitig das Gefühl viel schneller zu sein. Insgesamt ist es viel lebendiger, aber trotzdem bei höhere Geschwindigkeit und vielen Wurzeln nicht bockig oder unkontrollierbar. Einzig habe ich festgestellt, dass ich im Dämpfer mehr Spacer brauche, aber der Fox Dämpfer fliegt ja eh bald raus


----------

